# four weeks in on my oral Anavar and tbol cycle



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Seeing as I got a lot of advice on here thought I'd post my near on half way mark thoughts and experiences.

First week, kept the dosage low to see how I reacted to it

Week one ::

50mg of var, and 40mg tbol

No real change of anything, appetite went through the roof after about five days, sexual drive was still bang on!

Week two ::

Upped my dosage to 100mg var a day and 80mg of tbol

Again appetite was through the roof, sexual drive still ok, but when it was time to get my freak owwwwn Mrs was loving as my major general really stood to attention!!

Pumps during and after my workouts were more noticeable, and I felt I could give more during my workouts allowing me to push harder..

Week 3 ::

Same dosage, 100mg of var, 80mg of tbol

Hit a few personal best this week, on incline dumbell press, and decline barbell press, only a few kg heavier but still chuffed, even more so I'm carrying a slight rotator cuff issue in my left shoulder, which stops me doing any flat pressing.

No issue with acne, no issue with back pumps, although I really can eat like a horse right now! And again, no issue with my sexual predatorness towards my mrs... But my balls are like peanuts, to be expected of course.

Week 4 ::

Same dosage, 100mg var, and 80mg of tbol

Half way through week four, again some more personal bests on my back, with weighted pull ups, never strapped a 20kg disc to me, but banging out a few reps, and my lats are loving it!

No sides as of yet..

But...size wise its superb, arms have exploded, along with my shoulders and traps, so much so that few of my clothes I wore only back in jan are tight as hell around the bicep and shoulders, which I'm extremely pleased with.

Again I could eat a charging rhino my appetite is that strong, sexually I'm still "the man" lol no issues there..

Right now with my diet, I'm loving this cycle, I'm getting exactly what I want from it, another four and half weeks to go, and then its some good quality pct to try and keep the majority of what I'm hoping to gain...

Training good :: five days in the gym, two days off.

Diets good ::

Morning :: porridge, scoop of whey in there

Mid morning :: five boiled eggs and banana

Dinner :: chicken breasts and a jacket potato and cottage cheese, or cous cous instead of the jacket.

Protein shake after training (50g of protein)

Tea :: chicken breasts with mixed beans and salad.

Oh...loads of water, and glass of cranberry juice morning and night.

Again, I got a lot of advice from chaps on here, so anythi good that I'm getting from this is largely down to you guys, so thank you! 

Cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd personally get abit more protein in your diet mate...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Seeing as I got a lot of advice on here thought I'd post my near on half way mark thoughts and experiences.
> 
> First week, kept the dosage low to see how I reacted to it
> 
> ...


good to hear mate! id stick another meal in there if it were me, you seem to only have breakfast, dinner, tea and a few snacks, why not go all out and gain some more? have you noticed weight gain?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeh sorry missed that, ive gained about 6 pounds right now. Which is nice

I'm getting around 200g of protein in a day.

So another meal you think? Mid afternoon?

Roger, I'll get on that then!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

in before the liver police kick off..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Is this what your skin colour looks like?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

U mentioned about rotator issue so u can't flap press...

I was having similar issues. However mine totally tore, so this was when I was in rehabilitation about 4 months after.

Floor press is the key ... Dumbells. Look it up, it helps loads because it doesn't allow elbows to go past 90degrees so rotators are being eased bud.

Look it up, helped me loads


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

rectus:2964971 said:


> Is this what your skin colour looks like?


No pal, my hair line yes...but skin, no.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Great stuff, I'll have a bash at that mate, never dawned on me to try that.

Injury is very odd, its my shoulder, I can feel it...but none of my shoulder workout is affected..

Only my bicep and chest workouts need to be adapted.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Uk_mb:2964978 said:


> U mentioned about rotator issue so u can't flap press...
> 
> I was having similar issues. However mine totally tore, so this was when I was in rehabilitation about 4 months after.
> 
> ...


Superb pal, will do exactly that!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

They are my two favourite oral steroids.

I think if I was going to use them both, I'd probably use the tbol first (60mg / day), then swap to the anavar (100mg / day). Tbol is good for muscle bulk. It's neither wet nor dry, you just sort of stay the same on Tbol. Anavar is a dry DHT derivative that is better for strength, shaping, vascularity and consolidating the gains from more watery steroids so they last.

To be perfectly honest, if I had a load of both, I'd do two totally separate 6 week cycles, with PCT and a 7 week gap in between

Cycle 1

6 weeks of test prop (100mg to 150mg, every other day), with tbol (60mg / day), eating what I like

Then 3 weeks of clomid / tamoxifen

Then 4 weeks of training naturally, with creatine, and into

Cycle 2

6 weeks of a "rip blend" (1ml eod), with anavar (100mg a day), keeping the creatine going, high protein and fat, but low carbs (Atkins diet-style)

Then 4 weeks of clomid / tamoxifen (even just a bit of tren makes it harder for me to recover. But its worth it)

I'd probably use 1000iu of HCG in the last 5 weeks of cycle 2, but possibly wouldn't bother in cycle 1.


----------



## Davey1978 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice oral cycle, not to hard for liver, and you will recover easily with clomid+nolva, but your lipids will be totally whacked... HDL down and LDL up... Taking some omega's wouldnt hurt here... But should be ok about 1 month after cycle.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Seems like solid gains, think ive decided that a tbol cycle is next for me, still havent plucked up the courage for jabbing yet!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Davey1978:2965565 said:


> Nice oral cycle, not to hard for liver, and you will recover easily with clomid+nolva, but your lipids will be totally whacked... HDL down and LDL up... Taking some omega's wouldnt hurt here... But should be ok about 1 month after cycle.


Ok, I'll add the omega...

Cranberry juice I'm told was a help that's why I'm drinkin it.

I got the advice to stack them from this forum, and I have to admit...I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

simmo31:2965592 said:


> Seems like solid gains, think ive decided that a tbol cycle is next for me, still havent plucked up the courage for jabbing yet!


Needles scare me, thus the oral cycle matey.

S


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

simmo31 said:


> Seems like solid gains, think ive decided that a tbol cycle is next for me, still havent plucked up the courage for jabbing yet!


My first cycle was tbol-only, for 3 and a half weeks.

It was good, no sides to speak of, and it gave me the enthusiasm to google "spot injections" and order a big cheap box of syringes.

I hated injections at the doctor's, but after you do the first one yourself, you think "oh. Was that it?". Suddenly, a world of cheaper, safer steroid cycles opens up for you. A 10ml vial of testosterone is the tin of baked beans of the steroid world. Every website is knocking itself out to do it as cheaply as possible.

You don't strictly need testosterone with every cycle, but us male bodybuilders don't need much of an excuse to use it. I'm 44, and having the testosterone levels of three 20 year-olds a few times a year adds a magical sparkle to life. You can go out for a drink if you're not using oral steroids, and with test, its like women can smell it on you, and they're programmed to respond. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree your absolutey right, and injections are safer..better quality..but..its my second cycle, and I've genuinely took all the advice possible from this forum about my cycle.

But, maybe another cycle at the end of the year maybe be injectables...maybe lol


----------



## Davey1978 (Aug 15, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Ok, I'll add the omega...
> 
> Cranberry juice I'm told was a help that's why I'm drinkin it.
> 
> I got the advice to stack them from this forum, and I have to admit...I'm really enjoying it.


Take 6x 1000mg omega3 softgels per day, and also through PCT. You are 4 weeks in and your hdl/ldl ratio is already heavily trashed.

Wouldn't recomend more than 2 6-week oral cycles per year only because of lipid profile.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> My first cycle was tbol-only, for 3 and a half weeks.
> 
> It was good, no sides to speak of, and it gave me the enthusiasm to google "spot injections" and order a big cheap box of syringes.
> 
> ...


Have you got a progress thread from when you were on it? be very interested to see what effects the tbol had on you as its either that or the plung into injectibles. Ps sorry to thread hijack, i would PM but i cant yet, guess i dont have the post count yet


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Id like to see that diary of how it worked for him also.


----------



## welshbrah (Dec 31, 2011)

What labs are you using?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GB PHARMACEUTICALS for both var ans tbol

But the second batch of var I have is from pro chem and its legit stuff, as I know there is some fakes about.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> GB PHARMACEUTICALS for both var ans tbol
> 
> But the second batch of var I have is from pro chem and its legit stuff, as I know there is some fakes about.


Did you like the GB Var? 50mg caps yeah?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you got some progress/results pics coming? wouldnt mind seeing what these two compounds can do, only ever used dbol as an oral.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

rectus:2968015 said:


> Did you like the GB Var? 50mg caps yeah?


Yeh tip top they are, my second batch I'm on for var is pro chem, but I'm happy that Its legit, as there is some fakes going around


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

onthebuild:2980486 said:


> you got some progress/results pics coming? wouldnt mind seeing what these two compounds can do, only ever used dbol as an oral.


Yeh I suppose I can put some up at some point.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Davey1978:2965864 said:


> Take 6x 1000mg omega3 softgels per day, and also through PCT. You are 4 weeks in and your hdl/ldl ratio is already heavily trashed.
> 
> Wouldn't recomend more than 2 6-week oral cycles per year only because of lipid profile.


Ok I'll get on that thanks for the advice

I plan to do one more cycle around nov/ Dec...


----------

